# Billing Secondary rather than Primary insurance for hearing aids



## lmuhlestein (Jan 28, 2011)

Does anyone know the answer to this question:

When billing for hearing aids, if the patient has Medicare as their Primary insurance and another insurance (Aetna, UHC, BCBS) for secondary - we know that Medicare will deny the claim & send it on to the secondary, but if the secondary said they don't need a denial from Medicare, can you legally just bypass billing Medicare & just bill the secondary insurance?


----------

